# I am assuming you have all seen this?



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

Corsa Extra

Telekom colours

Size 55

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300069150198&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1

My size  ; but I said I wasn't going to buy any more, for now.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> Corsa Extra
> 
> Telekom colours
> 
> ...


Is that your official answer to the PM I sent you???

b21


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> Is that your official answer to the PM I sent you???
> 
> b21


Sorry - been shovelling snow and what not this morning.

I sent you a PM back about 10 minutes ago.

I really think it would just be too big - I don't want it to be - but I really can't convince myself that it wouldn't be.


----------

